# Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?



## Barni Lachs (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

wir sind auf der suche nach einem Autopiloten für unser Trollingboot Quicksilver 560 mit Hydrauliklenkung. Wir haben einen 60Ps Motor gekoppelt mit einem 5Ps Schleppmotor. Steuern würden wir das Gespann gerne über das Steuerrad. Was haltet ihr von Raytheon Sportpilot

http://cgi.ebay.de/Raytheon-Sportpi...243?pt=Bootsteile_Zubehör&hash=item35b1e6fa2b

oder 

Raymarine Autopilot SPX-5 SportDrive?

oder habt ihr bessere Erfahrungen? Natürlich wäre es klasse wenn es einigermaßen erschwinglich wäre ;-)

Danke euch#h


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*

Raymarine S 1000

http://www.mesltd.co.uk/raymarine-s1000-wireless-autopilot-system-p-1118.html


----------



## lille pojken (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*

Hejsan

Wuerde einmal richtig geld ausgeben und auf Simrad oder Garmin GHP 10 setzen!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*

Der Sportpilot ist ein Witz. Der funktioniert nur dann, wenn das Boot auch von allein geradeaus fährt.
Kauf dir was vernünftiges - oder du gibst das Geld zweimal aus.


----------



## schleppangler (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*

Moin,

ich kann den S1000 von Raymarine empfehlen.
Günstig (ca.1000€) einfach zu installieren, einfache Funktion und völlig ausreichend.
Einziger Nachteil die Pumpe ist sehr laut, im Gegensatz zu anderen Autopiloten. 
Ich habe das Problem gelöst in dem ich die Pumpe mit Gummilagern befestigt und mit Neopren umwickelt habe.

Jetzt ist die Pumpe sehr leise! :g

Übrigens wird dieser Autopilot von vielen Trollern ohne Probleme genutzt.

Mfg Kay


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*

Hallo Kay,
ich will den Thread nicht zerreden - aber gibts bei der Umwicklung der Pumpe nicht irgendwann den Hitzetod? Mir kommt das so schon ganz schön warm vor..
Petri


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*

Hallo,
noch etwas zum Sportpiloten, da ich weiß, was Leute anstellen, die bei EBay etwas sehen... Haben hier noch einige Spezies, die dir ein Loch in den Bauch fragen, was geht und gut ist. Nach 3 Tagen kommen sie dann: ...naja, das gabs bei EBay doch gaaaanz günstig - geht das nicht auch???

Sportpilot mit Hydraulik geht nicht ohne Ruderrücklagenmelder. Der SPortp. hängt sich sowieso schon dauernd weg. Bei einer hydraulischen Lenkung ohne Hartanschlag rechts und links weiß das gute Teilchen nach 2 Minuten nicht mehr, wo links und rechts ist.

Mal ne Frage zum nachdenken: Warum gibts wohl bei EBay dauernd gebrauchte Sportpiloten - aber keine der ordentlichen APs??
Petri


----------



## Bauer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*

Hallo,

die Kritik an den Raymarin Sportpiloten ist sicher völlig berechtigt, wenn es um die ersten Baujahre geht. Ich hatte auch so einen.
Ich habe es dennoch gewagt das Nachfolgemodell SPX-5 Sportpilot zu kaufen und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Die Technik ist völlig anders als bei den früheren Geräten (separater Kurscomputer mit Girosensor, GPS-Anschluss, Autolearnfunktion usw.) und ein Ruderlagenmelder ist in keinem Fall mehr nötig.

Gruß, Bauer


----------



## Barni Lachs (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*

Danke für die Tip`s

dann werd ich wohl nen paar Euro`s mehr ans Bein binden und etwas ordentliches kaufen! Obwohl es ja auch eventl möglich wäre über eine Pinnensteuerung nur den Schleppmotor zu fahren. Die laufen wohl auch sehr gut und sind um einiges günstiger. Die nächste Lachs-Saison ist ja noch ein wenig hin ;-) zum Glück


----------



## zupferl (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*

Hallo Boardis,

ich will mich hier mal mit einklinken. Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem Autopiloten.
Ist jetzt der Raymarine 1000 für eine Hydrauliklenkung zu empfehlen? 
Hat den jemand verbaut und kann ein Feedback geben?
Danke

Gruß
Frank


----------



## volkerm (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*

Hallo Frank,

mach mal bitte Dein Postfach leer.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Kirnauforelle (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*

Hallo Frank
Ich hatte den Raymarine S1000 bis zur letzten Saisson auf meinem Boot verbaut und war nicht wirklich zufrieden.

Er ist zwar günstig und einfach verbaut, kann aber nur zügig von A nach B fahren.

Er hat folgende Nachteile:
-  Unter 2kn steigt er aus. Wenn Du bei etwas Seegang gegen die Welle schleppst, wirst Du nicht viel Spass haben.
Wenn das Ding im Drill aussteigt, kannst Du Dir den Rest selbst beschreiben. Bei kaltem Wasser und mit Naturköder sind 2kn auch zu schnell.
-  Die Bedienung funktioniert nur mit der Fernbedienung S100
Die Bedienung ist batteriebertrieben und verbraucht pro Tag 1Satz Batterien. Wenn Du keine Ersatzbatterien dabei hast, dann brauchst Du einen Ersatzsteuermann.
- Die Bedienung verträgt keine Feuchtigkeit. Du solltest also ein beheiztes Kabinenboot haben.
- Du brauchst auch einen passenden Kartenplotter, der das Kurssignal an den S1000 überträgt.
- Die Pumpe macht richtig Lärm.

Nach 3 Jahren Frust hab ich mir jetzt einen SPX 10 von Raymarine zugelegt. Mit dem Bedienteil ST 6002, Gyro und Ruderlagengeber funktioniert allse perfekt bei jedem Wetter und Geschwindigkeit.
Nur für die Grundeinstellung sollte man sich 1x ausreichend Zeit nehmen.

Petri
Thomas


----------



## zupferl (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*

Hallo Thomas,

Da hast Du aber auch gleich doppelt so viel ausgeben müssen.
Die Frage ist halt, ob sich diese Mehrkosten wirklich rechnen.

Die Geräuschkulisse wäre erst mal zweitranging. Mir erschließt sich aber nicht so wirklich, warum der AP unter 2kn aussteigen sollte.
Damit wäre er für Troller gänzlich unbrauchbar.#c

Gibt es auch jemanden mit positiven Erfahrungen?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Fishing-Toby (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*

Hallo,

ich selbst fahre auch den S 1000 mit Baystar-Lenkung (hydrailische Lenkung) . Den täglichen Tausch der Batterien kann ich nur bestätigen. Probleme mit der Feuchtikeit an der Bedienung habe ich bisher nicht festgestellt. Mein neues Boot (Texas 540) läuft auch mit dem S 1000 unter 2 Knoten noch auf Kurs. Fast egal wie die Welle und der Wind geht. Die starke Kursstabilität dieses Bootrumps ist der Funktion des S 1000 mit Sicherheit zugänglich.

Geräusche macht der AP. Aber wenn er entsprechend verbaut ist, ist das noch erträglich.

Zu Anfang fehlte mir bei dem AP S 1000 die Anzeige des gefahrenen Kurs. Habe dies auf einigen Touren als Gast auf verschiedenen Booten kennen gelernt und immer für positiv empfunden. 

Mittlerweile habe ich mich allerdings mit der Kursänderung des S 1000 so vertraut gemacht, dass ich blind auf die Fernbedienung drücken kann.

Ich habe vorher einen Sportpilot gefahren, dieser war auf meiner ehemaligen Quicksilver verbaut und nicht wirklich bei schlechtem Wind und großer Welle auf Kurs. Das hing aber wohl eher  von der Bauweise des Rumpfes von Quicksilver ab. 


Gruß Toby


----------



## Kirnauforelle (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*



zupferl schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> Da hast Du aber auch gleich doppelt so viel ausgeben müssen.
> Die Frage ist halt, ob sich diese Mehrkosten wirklich rechnen.


 
Hallo Frank
Wenn man beim Trollingboot für die Ostsee anfängt zu rechnen, dann wird man wenig Freude am Hobby haben.
Versuch es lieber nicht die Kosten auf die gafangenen Fische umzurechnen. Du wirst weltweit keinen Fischladen finden, der so teuer ist.;+

Ich kann das Bootsangeln nur wirklich geniessen, wenn alles perfekt funktioniert. Sonst bekomme ich hohen Blutdruck und habe nicht die gewünschte Erholung auf dem Wasser.

Wenn Du knapp kalkulieren mußt, ist es wichtiger zu priorisieren, wenn man auf die Ostsee will. 
Radar, AIS und Rettungsinsel sind wichtiger als ein teuer Pilot.
Der S1000 funktioniert schon, wenn man sich die Angeltage frei wählen kann und nur bei schönem Wetter fährt.
Laut Raymarine funktioniert der S1000 ab 1,5kn. Der S1000 hat aber keinen eigenen Kompass und ist vom Plottersignal abhängig. Das bedeutet, dass Du 1,5kn über Grund brauchst. Wenn man dann etwas Gegenströmung hat, kommt der Pilot schnell an seine Grenzen.
Noch schwieriger wird es bei etwas Welle. Dabei meine Ich Wellen von mehr als 1m, was vor Rügen leider eher die Regel als die Ausnahme ist. Beim Trollen gegen die Wellen schwankt die Geschwindigkeit über Grund sehr stark. Das Boot bleibt sogar kurzzeitig stehen. Dann zeigt der S1000 "zu langsam" und geht mit maximaler Ruderlage in Standby.

Deshalb hatte ich erheblichen Frust auf dem Wasser, wenn ich mit weniger als 2kn schleppen wollte. 

Wenn man die Schwächen vom S1000 kennt, kann man auch mit diesem Piloten gute Fische fangen.

Die Form vom Bootsrumpf ist bei der geringen Geschwindigkeit und Wellengang fast egal. Das spielt erst bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten eine wichtige Rolle. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## zupferl (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*



> Hallo Frank
> Wenn man beim Trollingboot für die Ostsee anfängt zu rechnen, dann wird man wenig Freude am Hobby haben.



Hallo Thomas,

ja, das ist wohl wahr.

Deine Erklärung klingt einleuchtend und ich werde mich mal genauer mit dem SPX 10 befassen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## schleppangler (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*

Moin,

@Dolfin

also das mit dem einwickeln der Pumpe ist kein Problem.Die Pumpe wird maximal handwarm ich habe das an mehren Tagen getestet, also die Temperaturen von Luft und Pumpe, die Unterschiede von Umwickelt und ohne sind fast nicht auszumachen, von daher habe ich damit keine Probleme.

@Kirnauforelle

du hast recht wenn du sagst das der S1000 bei starker Gegenwelle aussteigen kann, das passiert gelegentlich.Das aber auch nur wenn man nicht aufpasst.
Dies kann umgehen wenn man mit driftsäcken arbeitet.Die Driftsäcke erlauben eine höhere Motordrehzahl bei niedrieger Geschwindigkeit, dadurch hat der Motor mehr drehmoment und das Boot stoppt gegen die Welle nicht auf.
Das man einen speziellen Kartenplotter braucht ist allerdings nicht richtig.Der S1000 braucht die Positionsdaten eines Plotters die man z.B. über die NMEA 0180 Schnittstelle rausgegeben bekommt.Diese Schnittstelle besitzt jeder mir bekannte Plotter.
Auch die Rumpfform ist entscheident, gerade auch bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten.Je stupfer ein Bug umso eher stoppt diese Boot bei fahrt gegen starke Wellen auf (als extrembeispiel ein Dreikieler stoppt eher auf als ein scharfer Rumpf)

Aber letztendlich muß jeder selber entscheiden wieviel er für einen Autopiloen ausgeben will oder für welchen zweck man diesen benutzen möchte.
Allerdings würde ich Den Sportpiloten nie wieder benutzen egal wie billig man diesen bekommen mag.#d

Mfg Kay  


P.S. ich kenne mindestens 10 Troller persönlich, die mit einem S1000 unterwegs sind und diese hatten bisher keine Probleme


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*

Moin,

hat denn jemand hier Erfahrungen mit dem Garmin GHP 10?

Grüße!


----------



## meeresprofi (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*

Ich fahr auch den SPX 10 mit Hydrauliksteuerung. Bin voll zufrieden damit. Allerdings war der Einbau schon etwas aufwendiger und entsprechnd das ganze auch teurer, als der S1000, der mir ebenfalls angeboten wurde. 
Von dem hatte ich Abstand genommen, da ich weiß, wie träge mein Plotter bei langsamer Schleppfahrt reagiert. Da ist eigentlich klar, dass die Steuerung bei Gegenwindkurs Probleme bekommen muss. 
Zustzliches Gerödel wie Driftsäche beim Schleppen im Wasser waren für mich auch keine Alternative, da mich sowieso jedes Zusatzteil nervt, um das ich mich kümmern muss. 
Habe lieber ein Jahr länger auf den AP gespart und bin bisher mit dieser Entscheidung sehr zufrieden. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*

Hallo Uwe,
ein Driftsack hilft bei diesen Problemen sowieso nicht. Er hat andere - wichtigere - Aufgaben zu erfüllen. Dem AP, der mit niedrigem Speed nicht zurechtkommt, ist es völlig egal, ob diese niedrige Geschwindigkeit durch eine geringe Motordrehzahl oder eine höhere Motordrehzahl plus Driftsack erzeugt wird.
Driftsäcke sind bei schweren Bedingungen unverzichtbar, zumindest bei 90% aller mir bekannten Rumpfformen.
Petri


----------



## zupferl (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*

Hallo,

ich habe mich nach langem hin und her nun doch für den Raymarine S1000 entschieden.
Da "Geiz geil ist" habe ich mir den AP in UK gekauft.
Hat denn von Euch einer die Einbauanleitung in Deutsch? War verständlicherweise nicht dabei.

Bitte keine Diskusionen darüber,- warum -jetzt mußte halt sehen - selbst schuld- usw.

Ist halt so. 300 Euro günstiger ist für mich Grund genug.

Also, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## zupferl (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welchen Autopiloten für Trollingboot?*

1000 Dank!!!!!!

Gruß
Frank


----------

